# just a few pics of my dogs, gun, catty and kills



## HULLHUNTER (Feb 20, 2011)

by 3 bull x greyhounds brindle one is 4 years old blue one is the dourther of the brindle one and is 1 year old and the black pup is 13 weeks.


























my lad will on our way ferreting










the Harris hawks having a lovers tiff


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Love the photos, nice dogs, jeff


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Them pics are great, love the greyhounds, do you race them?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

John-Boy said:


> Them pics are great, love the greyhounds, do you race them?


They are Bull crosss greyhounds, good strong dogs for bigger stuff, jeff


----------



## HULLHUNTER (Feb 20, 2011)

sorry the few i have with the catty i cant seem to get on


----------



## HULLHUNTER (Feb 20, 2011)

shot in the foot said:


> Them pics are great, love the greyhounds, do you race them?


They are Bull crosss greyhounds, good strong dogs for bigger stuff, jeff
[/quote]

correct

it is now illegal to hunt the larger stuff with dogs now in the uk so no pics of them at work sorry


----------



## Tyla (Feb 20, 2011)

Good pics mate, dogs look well


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

HULLHUNTER said:


> Them pics are great, love the greyhounds, do you race them?


They are Bull crosss greyhounds, good strong dogs for bigger stuff, jeff
[/quote]

correct

it is now illegal to hunt the larger stuff with dogs now in the uk so no pics of them at work sorry








[/quote]

Ooh right!!







Not a dog man myself, but cousin breeds lurchers and im thinking of getting a pup off him for mooching around!! Would you recommend a lurcher or one of those bull cross grey's?


----------



## HULLHUNTER (Feb 20, 2011)

John-Boy said:


> Them pics are great, love the greyhounds, do you race them?


They are Bull crosss greyhounds, good strong dogs for bigger stuff, jeff
[/quote]

correct

it is now illegal to hunt the larger stuff with dogs now in the uk so no pics of them at work sorry








[/quote]

Ooh right!!







Not a dog man myself, but cousin breeds lurchers and im thinking of getting a pup off him for mooching around!! Would you recommend a lurcher or one of those bull cross grey's?
[/quote]

they are classed as a lurcher. it would depend on what you wanted to catch with it a good bullx will catch and kill fox,deer,rabbits and the odd hare. but if your not into the bigger stuff (fox and deer)they are better crosses for the small stuff (rabbits and hare) 
hope this helps


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

HULLHUNTER said:


> Them pics are great, love the greyhounds, do you race them?


They are Bull crosss greyhounds, good strong dogs for bigger stuff, jeff
[/quote]

correct

it is now illegal to hunt the larger stuff with dogs now in the uk so no pics of them at work sorry








[/quote]

Ooh right!!







Not a dog man myself, but cousin breeds lurchers and im thinking of getting a pup off him for mooching around!! Would you recommend a lurcher or one of those bull cross grey's?
[/quote]

they are classed as a lurcher. it would depend on what you wanted to catch with it a good bullx will catch and kill fox,deer,rabbits and the odd hare. but if your not into the bigger stuff (fox and deer)they are better crosses for the small stuff (rabbits and hare) 
hope this helps
[/quote]

Mostly rabbits and hares i would think, lots of them on the emerald isle!!









Deer??







Im quessing fawn and not full grown!!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

John-Boy said:


> Them pics are great, love the greyhounds, do you race them?


They are Bull crosss greyhounds, good strong dogs for bigger stuff, jeff
[/quote]

correct

it is now illegal to hunt the larger stuff with dogs now in the uk so no pics of them at work sorry








[/quote]

Ooh right!!







Not a dog man myself, but cousin breeds lurchers and im thinking of getting a pup off him for mooching around!! Would you recommend a lurcher or one of those bull cross grey's?
[/quote]

they are classed as a lurcher. it would depend on what you wanted to catch with it a good bullx will catch and kill fox,deer,rabbits and the odd hare. but if your not into the bigger stuff (fox and deer)they are better crosses for the small stuff (rabbits and hare) 
hope this helps
[/quote]

Mostly rabbits and hares i would think, lots of them on the emerald isle!!









Deer??







Im quessing fawn and not full grown!!
[/quote]

Its against the law to hunt deer with dogs in the uk now, but it would be fully grown deer, not young deer, if your after rabbits a good whippet or a whippet cross bedlington wwould do the job,
jeff


----------



## HULLHUNTER (Feb 20, 2011)

shot in the foot said:


> Them pics are great, love the greyhounds, do you race them?


They are Bull crosss greyhounds, good strong dogs for bigger stuff, jeff
[/quote]

correct

it is now illegal to hunt the larger stuff with dogs now in the uk so no pics of them at work sorry








[/quote]

Ooh right!!







Not a dog man myself, but cousin breeds lurchers and im thinking of getting a pup off him for mooching around!! Would you recommend a lurcher or one of those bull cross grey's?
[/quote]

they are classed as a lurcher. it would depend on what you wanted to catch with it a good bullx will catch and kill fox,deer,rabbits and the odd hare. but if your not into the bigger stuff (fox and deer)they are better crosses for the small stuff (rabbits and hare) 
hope this helps
[/quote]

Mostly rabbits and hares i would think, lots of them on the emerald isle!!









Deer??







Im quessing fawn and not full grown!!
[/quote]

Its against the law to hunt deer with dogs in the uk now, but it would be fully grown deer, not young deer, if your after rabbits a good whippet or a whippet cross bedlington wwould do the job,
jeff
[/quote]

yes you cant beat a good whippet cross for rabbits. just make sure the parents are good workers if your going to get a pup.


----------



## SlinginDylan (Jan 7, 2011)

How about jack russell terriers? My can keep up and pass a cat no problem. Im pretty sure he can take on/kill a rabbit no problem.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

its not fair







nice dogs, nice TX200


----------



## macapult (Jan 17, 2011)

smart bull xs mate, nowt better to see them on the tail of a fox cant beat it pal. mac


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Great pictures, I like your dogs.
Martin


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

nice pics mate


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 1, 2011)

Great pics mate nice dogs I would say a beddy whippet is a great allrounder perfect for flushing out stuff and good legs to course it .
My parsons is a good dog he ain't much of a bushing dog but wherever my leadshot lands he's on it I can put a lshot in a bush 300 metres away and he's there so as soon as I hit some thing he's halfway there already he's marking squirrels for me now and roosting birds great post mate


----------

